# Race / Go Kart suits and Helmets



## babanist (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone knows where i can get race suits and helmets in Dubai?? For cars not bikes


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I believe Gulf Sports do them though if you know your size it`ll work out cheaper on line. Googlw gulfpetrolheads and you`ll find all the info you`ll need on there.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Always spend as much as your wallet can bear on safety gear. I'd suggest you buy the helmet fitted but get the overalls on line.


----------



## babanist (Jun 5, 2011)

Well this is the plan, just dont know where to get them  ill go to Gulf sport and try to know my size for the suit n order one online.. Thx


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

Remember to reply back with results, interested to hear.
Planning on some track days? I'm doubly interested


----------

